# Delete media?



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

How do I delete pics (media) from an album? 

And what if I want to move an existing media to different album (or whatever it is called now), because "Enter existing album URL:" is so very helpful.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

We are working on adding an option for members to manager their galleries better, but for now, I will have to delete / move if needed (sorry). If you wanted to PM me what needs to be deleted or moved, I'm happy to help.

-Mike


----------

